# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Përgatitjet për festimin e festës kombëtare

## Albo

Jemi vetem dite larg kremtimit te festes tone kombetare, 91 vjetorit te shpalljes se pavaresise, me 28 Nendor 1912. Me kete rast, pergatitje te medha po behen nga shqiptaret kudo ne bote per te organizuar festa dhe perkujtime per kete dite. Ne kete teme ju ftojme te gjitheve te sillni njoftimi ne lidhje me mbajtjen e ketyre festave ne vendet ku ju jetoni, ne menyre qe te gjithe ju te festoni Diten e Flamurit ne shoqerine e bashkeatdhetareve, kudo qe jetoni, mesoni e punoni.

Cdo komunitet shqiptar, i madh apo i vogel qofte, duhet te festoje kete dite te shenuar te kombit tone.

Albo

----------


## Besniku

Ne rajonin a New Yorkut organizohen shume mbremje per festen e flamurit por per tani kam vetem informate per nje mbremje ne dore. 
Ne restorantin "Debal Gardens" per nder te 28 Nentorit, dites se flamurit, organizohet mbremje artistike-muzikore ku vjen nga Kosova edhe i famshmi, kengetari Sinan Vllasaliu.

Per rezervime: 718-331-2800
8708 18th Avenue,  Brooklyn, NY.

----------


## Jonian

Festa e Flamurit ne Boston do te zhvillohet ne *Westin Copley Hotel ne daten 29 nentor*. Organizohet nga dy shoqata shqiptare NAAC ( National Albanian American Council) dhe AANO (Alabanian American National Organization). Mbremja fillon ne oren 6 pasdite.*Cmimi eshte $ 65 per te rritur dhe $ 35 per femije 12 vjec e poshte.
Te gjitha te ardhurat e perfituara nga kjo darke do te shkojne ne fondin qe AANO ka krijuar per te financuar bursat qe u jep studenteve shqiptare dhe shqiptaro-amerikane.*
Muzika do te ofrohet nga grupi "Malli" dhe kengetarja Brunilda Sota. 
*Per rezervime apo informacione kontaktoni:
617 629 0563
FlagDay03@juno.com.*

P.S: Gjithashtu mund te me dergoni mua MP ose email nese keni pyetje.

----------


## Tanush

> _Postuar më parë nga Besniku_ 
> *Ne rajonin a New Yorkut organizohen shume mbremje per festen e flamurit por per tani kam vetem informate per nje mbremje ne dore. 
> Ne restorantin "Debal Gardens" per nder te 28 Nentorit, dites se flamurit, organizohet mbremje artistike-muzikore ku vjen nga Kosova edhe i famshmi, kengetari Sinan Vllasaliu.
> 
> Per rezervime: 718-331-2800
> 8708 18th Avenue,  Brooklyn, NY.*



Po ashtu ne qytetin e Philadelphias, shteti Pennsylvanise Shoqata Atdhetare-Kulturore Shqiptare-Amerikane "BIJTE E SHQIPES" me rastin e 28 Nentorit do te organizoje mbremjen festuese me teme:

                            " DITA E MADHE E FLAMURIT"

 Mbremja do te organizohet diten e merkure me date 26 Nentor 2003 ora 6:00 p.m. ne restorantin me kete adrese:

                         CANNSTATTER   VOLKSFEIST- VEREIN
                         9130  Academy RD
                         Philadelphia, PA. 19111

 Mbremjen do ta gjallerojne me muziken e tyre kengetaret Aurela Gace dhe Gezim Nika me grupin e tyre. 
Cmimi i biletes eshte $50.00 per te rritur dhe $25.00 per femijet nen 12 vjec.
Per informacione te metejshme ose per te porositur bileta mund te telefononi (215) 291-0804 ose mund te dergoni e-mail bijte e shqipes@yahoo.com
                                                   Keshilli  Drejtues i Shoqates
                                                           "BIJTE E SHQIPES"

----------


## "Ambrida"

po per shqiptaret ne Bruksel a di ndonjeri nesez ka ndonje festim ose jo?
Nese po na jepni adresat

----------


## Sajda Shkodrane

Hejjjjjjj mos harroni po ketu NE LONDER do organizohet gje?

Per ndonje info rreth kesaj me dergoni e-mail ne bukuroshja2@hotmail.com
Flm.
Pershendetje te gjitheve dhe ishalla organizohet ndonje mbremje qe ta dredhim icik!!

Muahhhhhhhh te gjitheve!

----------


## Dreri

Po ne Michigan..si do jete sivjet festa e flamurit..?
Si e kane menduar garen  biznesmenet per te shfrytezuar kete date per te c'vatur shqiptaret .
Nga experienca e viteve qe shkuan uroj te jete ndryshe.
Nuk  do me pelqente ajo gara se kush e kush te fitonte sa me shume "festues" 
Pastaj te thone se ky apo ky......sponsorizoi..dha .beri.ne fakt..mori kaq para fitoi kaq.dmth...e presin festen e flaumrit me gezimin e fitimit..mallkojne fatin qe nuk u ngrit flamuri tre kater here..........ky eshte turp.
                 Une do e festoj.ose dua te festoj. UROJ QE TE GJITHE SHQIPTARET TE FESTOJNE DHE TA NDEROJNE ATE DITE QE ESHTE NDERI YNE'

----------


## ardit 2

dhe 18 dite na ndajne nga Festa e Pamvaresise.me sa mora vesh nga konsullata jone ne stamboll  per shkak te fondeve te vogla qe jep ''shteti yne i dashur'' per te tilla ngjarja siç eshte kjo nuk do kete asnje organizim per studentet qe jetojne ketu.
kush ka deshire te mblidhet dhe te festojme festen tone.......

----------


## Jonian

Shkrova pak me lart per festen e Flamurit qe organizohet ne Boston. Me poshte po bashkengjis formularin e njoftimit dhe rezervimit. Mirese te vini dhe ja kalofshi sa me mire.

----------


## ChuChu

Kete njoftimin ma derguan me email, po s'njoh njeri ne ate zone. Di-je, ishalla po t'hy ty ne pune  :i qetë:  

_ Shoqata "Gjithmone me ne" me qender ne Minneapolis, MN, njofton gjithe bashkeatdhetaret qe per festen e Flamurit organizohet nje darke e madhe ne kishen e Rushanit. Hyrja eshte falas, kontributet ne ushqim dhe pije jane me se te mirepritura. Per mungese te fondeve te duhura, nuk do kete kengetare apo personalitete te njohura. Gjithkush eshte i ftuar te sjelle kaseta apo disqe me muzike nga trevat e jugut dhe shqiperise se mesme. Per me shume informata, drejtohuni numrit te telefonit...612/***** (une s'po e ve numrin e zyres se tyre, po mund te me kontaktoni mua ne privat)_  


Gjithashtu: 

_ Shoqata e Bashkësisë Shqiptaro Kanadeze njofton të gjithë bashkëatdhetarët se dita e pavarësisë kombëtare, 28 Nëntori do të festohet përkatësisht në datë 22 Nëntorë ku do të mbahet sesion shkencor dhe aktivitet artistik dhe më pas do të shfaqet filmi artistik "Nëntori i dytë". Ky aktivitet do të zhvillohet në një sallë në North York, dhe në datën 28 Nëntorë do të jetë darkë në sallë diku në Mississauga._

----------


## Di68

> _Postuar më parë nga Kuqalashja_ 
> *Kete njoftimin ma derguan me email, po s'njoh njeri ne ate zone. Di-je, ishalla po t'hy ty ne pune  
> 
>  Per mungese te fondeve te duhura, nuk do kete kengetare apo personalitete te njohura. Gjithkush eshte i ftuar te sjelle kaseta apo disqe me muzike nga trevat e jugut dhe shqiperise se mesme. Per me shume informata, drejtohuni numrit te telefonit...612/***** (une s'po e ve numrin e zyres se tyre, po mund te me kontaktoni mua ne privat)  
> *


Po vete a lejohet me kendu e me vallezu?  Nje verejtje te vockel kisha, ke harruar detajin me kryesor: Daten dhe oren. 

Faleminderit paraprakisht,
Di  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Ne daten 28 te kisha e Rushanit ne ti. (apo eshte me 29 festa?). Rushani pranoi te punoje overtime ate dite kshuqe orari eshte 6 me 12. Bring your own wine se ate 200 dollarshen e piu Ihti te gjithen. (lol)

----------


## Jonian

* WASHINGTON DC*

_ Kjo me erdhi dje ne email._ 



*Mbremje per Komunitetin Shqiptar
                           Me rastin e Dites se Flamurit



                           Adresa:  Marriot Washington

                              1221 22nd Street N.W.

                               Washington DC 20037

                            Telefon:     (202)-872-1500



Data:                22 nentor, 2003
Ora:                  7 e mbremjes deri ne 1 te nates.


Të ftuar:    Grupi i Ermelinda Paparistos

(Ne repertor perfshihen kenge qytetare shkodrane,kenge popullore e te muzikes se lehte, kenge amerikane e italiane)

Pagesa:	$50.00 për te rriturit,
                $25.00 për fëmijët nën 14 vjec

Pagesa duhet bere renda dates 15 nentor.*

Per me teper informacion shihni skedaret e bashkengjitur:

----------


## Shaboni

Me rastin e festes te nentorit organizohet nje feste ne Milano.

Organizatore eshte shoqata Shqiponja me perkujdesjen e konsullates shqiptare.

Festa organizohet 29 nentor ne oren 18:00, prane qendres "FANDANGO" Rozzano (Mi).

Te ftuar:

z. Ibrahim Kodra
z. Nikolla Prifti

... etj.

Mbremja do te zhvillohet ne formen e nje darke e shoqeruar me kenge e valle shqiptare.

Kosto 22 Euro.

Preferohet prenotimi. 

cell 3404039014
ardian.davighi@katamial.com
atdhetareshqiponja@tiscali.it



Per deteje te metejshme lini email tuaj qe tju nis me mail imazhin e posterit te festes, te cilin nuk munda ta bashkangjis dot ne kete mesazh.


Pershendetje.

----------


## klaudia

KU DO BEHET 28 NENTORI NE MICHIGAN? NA JIPNI NDONJE ADRES

----------


## Ujku'80

Padova

Edhe ne Padova(Itali) organizohet nje feste shqiptaresh ne date 30 Nentor, tani per tani nuk e id adresen me ekzaktesi por di qe midi te ftuarve do te jene edhe "Derr Brother's Group" (Agron Llakaj, Agim Bajko), Rovena Dilo etj................. :perqeshje:

----------


## Elti...

po ne bologna ka ndonje gje te tille...?

----------


## Hek

a ka ndonje shqiptar me Missouri, dhe a do behet festa e flamurit ketu?

Po patet ndonje informacion, do ju isha mirenjohes po te madegonit me e-mail:

CiftjaH@missouri.edu

Faleminderit

----------


## arkl

Ne ne Ceki.E bejme ne date 26.Se per cfare arsye kete se di.
     Ketu e festojme ne nje nga hotelet e Prages.Por qefi do ma kishte qe ta  festoja ne Shqiperi.
     Por shteti jone ka disa vjete qe sikur ka rene ne paralize.Se mendoj qe  keto festa duhet te organizohen me shume dhe jo vetem me disa venje flamuresh neper cepat e Tiranes.
     Me perpara. Sado i keq qe ka qene sistemi komunist.Por  jepte egzakesisht tonin qe duhej ketyre fesatve.Neve kemi gjithe keto vjet qe nuk po shohim nje parad ne qender te Tiranes.
     Shpesoj qe te jete dicka me ndryshe kete vit.

----------


## Toni Boston

Nje Mbremje me Sinanin

Ejani te kalojme nje mbremje te gezuar e defryese me nje nga kengetaret e mirenjohur te Muzikes Popullore Shqiptare, SINAN HOXHA.

Perfshire do te jete variete muzike nga DJ George
and DJ Nick.

Kur:  E Shtune 13 Dhjetor, ora 6 e mbremjes 
Ku:   Lido Night Club 
	(ish quajtur Wonderland Ballroom)  
	1290 North Shore Road, 
	Revere, MA 02151 	

Bileta: $30 per te rriturit: $15 per femijet nen 12 vjet 

Mbremja organizohet nga Ilirjan Qirici.

Biletat shiten eksluzivisht me rezervim.  Per reservime ose me shume informacion telefoni (781) 321-1758 ose (781) 858-9193.

U mirepresim te gjitheve.

----------

